# Frying Chicken Question



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Got a question bout it. 
I have a couple successful ways I normally do it. I sometimes use a counter top skillet. And sometimes I use a stove top pressure chicken fryer.

Thing is, I tried using a round counter top deep fryer last time I cooked it. It came out way too dry both on the inside and the outside. I had the temp right via instructions on the unit.. I waited for it to float before removing it.

I'm thinking it's the type of oil I used in that deep fryer. I used canola. Would vegetable oil or shortening be a better choice for those type fryers?

Thanks


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

BTW: I didn't soak the chicken pieces prior to coating and cooking. Is that a "must do" when cooking in that type fryer to get a not so dry outcome?

Thanks again.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

think about your choice of oils...

http://www.draxe.com/canola-oil-gm/


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

but that guy is selling coconut oil ...


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

That guy Dr. Axe is also a quack. Poor people taking food advice from a chiropractor...


As for the original question, you've got the right idea with shortening imo. That, along with lard, is my first choice for deep frying. Not sure if that'll work well with this particular fryer that is giving you problems, but it's the best advice I got. Soaking in a brine solution is gonna help as well.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I always brine my chicken for 24 hours before frying or smoking it. 

Darin


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Before we start questioning everything else.. did you use the same Cut, Brand, Size and TYPE of chicken when you fry in the skillet and in the deep fryer? Different cuts contain different amounts of fat so the juiciness of the thigh will always be more then the breast, also there's different types of chickens to choose from. Those advertised as Stewing Chickens are usually old egg laying hens past they're prime, Fryer Chickens are younger birds with tender meat, and you've got the regular guys.

Other then that.. I've never really had dry fried chicken unless it was a large breast cut.. 




Rockfish1 said:


> think about your choice of oils...
> 
> http://www.draxe.com/canola-oil-gm/


I'd like to point out, oil's isn't the only thing you've got to watch out for when it comes to GMO... 90% of everything in that supermarket is genetically modified.. unless it contains the 'certified organic' sticker.. it's GM.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I always brine my chicken for 24 hours before frying or smoking it.
> 
> Darin


Darin how much salt to a gallon of water ?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I generally use 1 cup of salt per gallon. I also add garlic powder and whatever other seasoning that I have laying around. I sometimes add a beer.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

If you use larger grains of kosher salt you need to use more of it. Like a cup and a half. Just make sure it all dissolves in the water. Some people bring it to a boil to dissolve it. Just add what you want. Can't really hurt the brine. Just makes the chicken better.

Darin


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

try soaking in buttermilk overnight sometime before frying......nice and juicy


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I was using a whole fryer, cut up into 10 pieces. 
I can't do the brine thing due to the high salt content.
Buttermilk is the key, didn't have time to do the soaking though.

I made up a batch last night. Fried it one of my usual ways via oblong open counter top skillet with control dial. Came out tender as usual. Put usual seasonings on top prior to cooking and let it sit for a while in fridge to blend in. Coated with flour...didn't do the egg/milk then flour thing. Only coated it in flour. Came out perfect. Just takes a lot of tending to. 
Will take a pic next time I do it this way.

BTW: The bucket type deep fryer I was using that gave the "dry" results was Dazey Deep Fryer, vintage.

Thanks guys


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Soak mine in buttermilk over night and fry in a castiron skillet. Just salt pepper and a dusting of flour most times.


----------

